

Google Chrome process resource usage chart extension (experimental) - zemanel
https://github.com/zemanel/ChromeSysExt/

======
zemanel
screenshot:
[https://github.com/zemanel/ChromeSysExt/blob/master/screensh...](https://github.com/zemanel/ChromeSysExt/blob/master/screenshot.png)

